# Fenix E99 TI Limited Edition



## LightWalker (Aug 25, 2014)

I found this light and didn't see anything about it on this forum so I am sharing my find for anyone who cares.


----------



## kj75 (Aug 25, 2014)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...new-products&p=4495527&viewfull=1#post4495527


----------



## kj2 (Aug 25, 2014)

LightWalker said:


> I found this light and didn't see anything about it on this forum so I am sharing my find for anyone who cares.



Check last page of Fenix 2014 catalog thread


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 25, 2014)

OOPS, I Googled it at the top and nothing came up.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 25, 2014)

Item-specific threads...new products threads with a billion pages...:hairpull: AHHHH!


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah i prefer dedicated threads for each new product, then a link in the meta thread cataloging all new products.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 25, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Item-specific threads...new products threads with a billion pages...:hairpull: AHHHH!





leon2245 said:


> Yeah i prefer dedicated threads for each new product, then a link in the meta thread cataloging all new products.


Product specific threads are easier indeed  
But I only implied there was/is info on this light, before this new thread was opened.


----------



## Kingfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

I prefer dedicated threads too, never looked at the catalog thread, so thanks for pointing this one out LightWalker.

First the SS, then the 2014 model, then a Ti, and probably more 2014 colors to follow - and I'll probably end up buying them all :ironic:


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks like this one is 100 lumens. Wonder what the other modes are and which LED is in it.


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice light, hmm but why jump the name to E99 from E05?

Looks just as nice as the SS model but should be lighter and is brighter!


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 25, 2014)

Kingfisher said:


> I prefer dedicated threads too, never looked at the catalog thread, so thanks for pointing this one out LightWalker.
> 
> First the SS, then the 2014 model, then a Ti, and probably more 2014 colors to follow - and I'll probably end up buying them all :ironic:



You're welcome. Fenix is coming out with a lot of AAA lights here lately, I prefer rcr123 and 17670 EDC lights for better runtimes myself. This is a nice looking light though.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 25, 2014)

My only concern is if it will gall at the threads thus making it hard to change output single-handedly?


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Aug 25, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> My only concern is if it will gall at the threads thus making it hard to change output single-handedly?



I'm sure it will initially - most mass produced titanium lights do but they usually wear in with a little Nyogel.


----------



## feifei (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nice, looks like the E05SS,flashlights made of titanium should be lighter .


----------



## f22shift (Aug 26, 2014)

these things need trit slots


----------



## lionken07 (Aug 26, 2014)

f22shift said:


> these things need trit slots



I agree but doing so will easily double the cost of the E99...


----------



## derfyled (Aug 26, 2014)

f22shift said:


> these things need trit slots



Agree. In fact, all lights need trit slots...


----------



## f22shift (Aug 26, 2014)

lionken07 said:


> I agree but doing so will easily double the cost of the E99...


i just want the slots. they don't have to put in the trits. the machining cost is the same as shaping the original tail.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I just want to know where to pre-order it.


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 26, 2014)

Fenixlight (dot) com


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 26, 2014)

FenixLight says to order, contact a local distributor.


----------



## whtwalker (Aug 27, 2014)

I've got the E05 SS. I think the E99 ti will make a great gift and a present for myself. I'm going to pick up a few of these. My E05 ss is a perfect keychain light. I use it all the time. I can't wait to get my preorder.


----------



## KuanR (Aug 27, 2014)

I was thinking of picking up one of these when I ordered my Klarus MiX7, but decided against it because of the plastic optic. At this price though I might get one later just for back up


----------



## gunga (Aug 27, 2014)

I just wish for lower low myself. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## radiopej (Aug 28, 2014)

They've got a competition for some on Facebook. Totally going to keep it if I win it this time.


----------



## whtwalker (Aug 29, 2014)

I got my preorders in! One for me and a second as a gift. I can't wait until it comes in.


----------



## Jimbo75 (Aug 29, 2014)

gunga said:


> I just wish for lower low myself.



They've gone from a 8 lumen low for the ss to a 4 in the Ti....perhaps the next iteration will have a sub lumen low....


----------



## Jeffg330 (Aug 29, 2014)

whtwalker said:


> I got my preorders in! One for me and a second as a gift. I can't wait until it comes in.



I just ordered also, one day after convincing myself that I won't buy this light lol. I wonder how well titanium will resist scratches from contact with the keys.


----------



## shelm (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeffg330 said:


> I wonder how well titanium will resist scratches from contact with the keys.


It's a limited edition, collector's item, not for actual carry, see the gritty threads.
At this point i am going to assume that the Fenix titanium will be same (cheap) as Olight, Sunbayman and Eagletac Titanium. And Foursevens. Superior scratch-resistant bare metal may be Klarus SS or Ti. More expensive too!


----------



## gunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Hmmn, levels are 4-27-100 lumens. Not bad at all. LIkely step down from 100 to 27 is rather extreme tho.


----------



## colight (Aug 29, 2014)

jabe1 said:


> I just want to know where to pre-order it.



They said on their website,you could contact with your local distributors or just send an email to fenix:[email protected],they will help.


----------



## s1xty7 (Aug 29, 2014)

Since their newsletter went out this morning, you can order it direct from fenix-store.com.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 29, 2014)

One of the photo from Fenix which was posted in Fenix Store shows the custom engraving with a heart shape but Fenix said that they will not be able to provide special characters. Fenix Store will be removing that photo so it would not lead to further confusion. Just an FYI.


----------



## jjmseattle (Aug 29, 2014)

How much is it for the fenix e99 ti?


----------



## martinaee (Aug 29, 2014)

THE_dAY said:


> Nice light, hmm but why jump the name to E99 from E05?



Ti is roughly 94 points better than SS and Al. Isn't that obvious? :hahaha:


----------



## martinaee (Aug 29, 2014)

shelm said:


> It's a limited edition, collector's item, not for actual carry, see the gritty threads.
> At this point i am going to assume that the Fenix titanium will be same (cheap) as Olight, Sunbayman and Eagletac Titanium. And Foursevens. Superior scratch-resistant bare metal may be Klarus SS or Ti. More expensive too!



How do you know the threads will be gritty? Is that just your experience with Ti lights? Even with some lube/Nyogel and a good cleaning?


----------



## shelm (Aug 29, 2014)

You obviously have better experience with twisty Ti lights?


----------



## whtwalker (Aug 29, 2014)

$45


jjmseattle said:


> How much is it for the fenix e99 ti?


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Aug 29, 2014)

martinaee said:


> How do you know the threads will be gritty? Is that just your experience with Ti lights? Even with some lube/Nyogel and a good cleaning?



Titanium tends to gall. In my experience, most inexpensive titanium lights are gritty but smooth out over time. Foursevens has been an exception to the rule for me though.


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks Good!


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 29, 2014)

Aircraft grade Titanium Alloy huh? Since when have they been making aircraft out of titanium Alloy? :shakehead:shrug:


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe they are referring to these.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Aug 29, 2014)

The SR 71 was over 80% titanium and the F 22 is 39 or 40% titanium. Composites make up most of the rest...


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 29, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Aircraft grade Titanium Alloy huh? Since when have they been making aircraft out of titanium Alloy? :shakehead:shrug:



Since the 1980's- impellers, compression disks, turbine stators, bearings, thrust outlet sheaths, wing boxes & main spars, doors, fasteners etc. made of titanium. 

Still doesn't necessarily appeal to me in flashlights though, where "aircraft" aluminum would be my first choice, but i can see the "jewel appeal" if you don't mind that thread action, slightly more weight, lower heat conduction, higher electrical resistance... but if you find you're crushing your Al lights on a regular basis, ti might in fact be the way to go if you don't want as heavy as ss.


----------



## martinaee (Aug 30, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Since the 1980's- impellers, compression disks, turbine stators, bearings, thrust outlet sheaths, wing boxes & main spars, doors, fasteners etc. made of titanium.
> 
> Still doesn't necessarily appeal to me in flashlights though, where "aircraft" aluminum would be my first choice, but i can see the "jewel appeal" if you don't mind that thread action, slightly more weight, lower heat conduction, higher electrical resistance... but if you find you're crushing your Al lights on a regular basis, ti might in fact be the way to go if you don't want as heavy as ss.



So basically Ti is for crows who want a cruddier performing light in almost every aspect. 

Even I am drawn to the bling of it, but seriously, when was the last time you actually crushed any aluminum light. Pretty much every light is super tough these days. You see so many people running them over in tests on youtube and what not. I guess the coating getting dinged up on a black anodized light does make it not look as nice over a long period of time, but that's about it.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 30, 2014)

martinaee said:


> So basically Ti is for crows who want a cruddier performing light in almost every aspect.
> 
> Even I am drawn to the bling of it, but seriously, when was the last time you actually crushed any aluminum light. Pretty much every light is super tough these days. You see so many people running them over in tests on youtube and what not. I guess the coating getting dinged up on a black anodized light does make it not look as nice over a long period of time, but that's about it.




Whoah i didn't say that, absolutely no judgements about those who prefer it. Titanium is only slightly less so in those properties, and significantly more wear resistant & ding proof than aluminum, is all you'd notice here I'm sure, unless aside from the thread smoothness. Also yeah technically I guess I have crushed a few al lights, if you count bezel dents on al heads without ss rings. Ti does have legit performance appeal, it's just not my preference especially in a twisty vs. aluminum, not even the bling (I actually kind of like dings and scratches over time in a weird way, and a more muted vs. jewel look). But there's a reason some of the most premium lights like mcgizmo use titanium, and it's not because those who buy them are willing to pay more just because they want another on-paper bragging point to crow about. 

& weight savings, thermal properties vs. ss, titanium is my first choice in watches, case back especially where it's always contacting your skin.


----------



## martinaee (Aug 30, 2014)

LOL fair points. I was mostly joking. I definitely think titanium lights are awesome in a lot of ways, but I just find it a little funny that for their considerable price increase do to the expensiveness of the material in some ways they have a lot of drawbacks to good old aircraft grade aluminum lights.

I guess there is no magic material though that can have all the beneficial properties of aluminum, stainless steel, and titanium combined with none of the downsides of any either.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Aug 30, 2014)

[emoji651]️ Transparent aluminum [emoji57]


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 30, 2014)

Gadgetman7 said:


> [emoji651]️ Transparent aluminum [emoji57]




Star Trek IV reference?


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Aug 30, 2014)

Yep...


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Aug 31, 2014)

Gadgetman7 said:


> [emoji651]️ Transparent aluminum [emoji57]



We actually have that. It's called corundum.


----------



## IH8MYX (Sep 4, 2014)

Does anyone know how many lines the 32 characters of engraving will be on? Is it just one? Thanks!


----------



## feifei (Sep 4, 2014)

martinaee said:


> LOL fair points. I was mostly joking. I definitely think titanium lights are awesome in a lot of ways, but I just find it a little funny that for their considerable price increase do to the expensiveness of the material in some ways they have a lot of drawbacks to good old aircraft grade aluminum lights.
> 
> I guess there is no magic material though that can have all the beneficial properties of aluminum, stainless steel, and titanium combined with none of the downsides of any either.



SS materies are solid,but a bit heavy,aluminum is easy to be scratched on the surface,titanium has the strength of both aluminum SS.


----------



## Esko (Sep 4, 2014)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Gadgetman7 said:
> 
> 
> > [emoji651]️ Transparent aluminum [emoji57]
> ...



And we also have that in some higher quality flashlights. It's called sapphire glass.

I would gladly accept that in all my ti and ss flashlights.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 4, 2014)

I already did a pre-order for one. With some engraving. I forgot when they said shipping will occur. I will post pics when I get it.


----------



## feifei (Sep 8, 2014)

Str8stroke said:


> I already did a pre-order for one. With some engraving. I forgot when they said shipping will occur. I will post pics when I get it.



Placed an order,wait for it


----------



## kj2 (Sep 9, 2014)

Just won one via Fenix Facebook draw.


----------



## tigerfromsiberia (Sep 9, 2014)

Lol, BatteryJunction.com also won?


----------



## kj75 (Sep 9, 2014)

A new member of your big Fenix family


----------



## easilyled (Sep 9, 2014)

*FENIX, please learn from the E05SS and leave enough material around the lanyard hole for it not to be in danger of wearing through when attached to a keychain via a split-ring!!!*


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Just won one via Fenix Facebook draw.


Congrats! I was wondering if this draw is real but you are the living proof.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Just won one via Fenix Facebook draw.





tigerfromsiberia said:


> Lol, BatteryJunction.com also won?





pjandyho said:


> Congrats! I was wondering if this draw is real but you are the living proof.



The FB comp required sharing or liking the post. Maybe there were only three shares. It seems to me though that Fenix should not have taken BatteryJunction.com as an entrant. Strange outcome to their give away. I specifically did not enter for exactly this reason.


----------



## radiopej (Sep 9, 2014)

People seem annoyed at the Fenix page. I feel bad for them - it's the first giveaway of that style they've done and it seems they weren't sure about how to do selections.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 9, 2014)

easilyled said:


> *FENIX, please learn from the E05SS and leave enough material around the lanyard hole for it not to be in danger of wearing through when attached to a keychain via a split-ring!!!*



Indeed. Perhaps the Ti will hold up better? On my E05SS I also ordered some SS split rings. I had to try and cut them down to fit them through the tiny hole! I couldn't fit any "thick" split rings on it. I like to use the fishing ones used to on Lure making. 

I had the same issue on ESOLAMP SS SP11-S2 light too. I ended up hand drilling the hole in order to accommodate any ring other than the cheap one they supply. Google the Esolamp and look how small the hole is!! 


Back to the Fenix, My account currently reads the following: (Expected release date is 30th Sep 2014)
Mine has engraving.
So we shall wait & see.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 9, 2014)

If I am not wrong, those without engraving would be shipped first.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 9, 2014)

pjandyho, I edited my post to reflect the fact I did order one with engraving. Thanks, good point.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 9, 2014)

Str8stroke said:


> pjandyho, I edited my post to reflect the fact I did order one with engraving. Thanks, good point.


Mine is with engraving too. Giving it to a lady who appreciates bling. The titanium bling!


----------



## BriteLite2 (Sep 10, 2014)

must be no one has contacted/complained to Fenix about those tiny splitring holes . the only split ring you can use is the crap they supply with thelight which can be deformed/stretch very easily. 

I agree why cant they make the holes bigger and with more meat around them?

that's how they keep doing them though


----------



## Kingfisher (Sep 10, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Mine is with engraving too. Giving it to a lady who appreciates bling. The titanium bling!




Hope there will be a thread (or a continuation on this one) showing pics of what we are all getting engraved. Maybe the first person to get theirs will start one up :thumbsup:


----------



## Kamerat (Sep 20, 2014)

Ordered one with engraving. 

Regarding SS/Ti/Alu. For 99% of my use, weight is the most important thing to me when it comes to material choice. The SS lights often get to heavy, the Ti lights often have bad threads, Alu lights get scratched.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 20, 2014)

Kamerat said:


> Ordered one with engraving.
> 
> Regarding SS/Ti/Alu. For 99% of my use, weight is the most important thing to me when it comes to material choice. The SS lights often get to heavy, the Ti lights often have bad threads, Alu lights get scratched.



Some member, I forget who, gave me this idea. I usually clean the threads up with a fine metal (tooth size) brush and give them a good lube. That seems to help a good bit. 

I can't stand that grit feel. I will brush them sometimes for about 30 min while on my lunch break at work. I have done this several times. I have seen some major improvements on some lights. Others just a bit better. I guess I am saying, my results have varied.


----------



## Kamerat (Sep 20, 2014)

Str8stroke said:


> Some member, I forget who, gave me this idea. I usually clean the threads up with a fine metal (tooth size) brush and give them a good lube. That seems to help a good bit.
> 
> I can't stand that grit feel. I will brush them sometimes for about 30 min while on my lunch break at work. I have done this several times. I have seen some major improvements on some lights. Others just a bit better. I guess I am saying, my results have varied.



Thank you very much for the suggestion! Will get hold of a metal brush soon.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 29, 2014)

*Looks like these babies are shipping! *


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 1, 2014)

*Delivered! *


----------



## gunga (Oct 1, 2014)

Pix? Impressions?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## lockdoc (Oct 1, 2014)

Already modded with a nichia 219 & changed the lens.


----------



## gunga (Oct 1, 2014)

Sweet! What lens? How's the lanyard hole?


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry no picture i don't have a hosting account that i can post to and post a decent sized image. 

The light is very nice, better than anticipated over all. 

Threads are very good, one hand operation possible most times i tried. In fact the machining in general seems top notch almost. 

The beam is nice L/M/H no memory  almost no artifacts smooth, and nice neutral tint. 

I don't think high will measure 100 lumens as claimed, but it's ok. High steps down to medium after 3min, that's quite a drop but ok for this small keychain light. All modes are brighter on the recent rev 3 Cu Maratac, but the beam is nicer on the E99 i think. 

Lanyard/keyring attachment is very robust. 

The gift box is a nice touch if you are giving it away. 

Good deal for the price...... Now where is a new titanium LD01; it will be christmas soon?


----------



## lockdoc (Oct 1, 2014)

I use an older eo5 lens with glow powder in the hole. The SS E05 is the one with the wrap the E99 is the other. Ring hole seems slightly bigger than my stainless. Threads are pretty good, IMHO.


----------



## gunga (Oct 1, 2014)

So the hole is robust enough for key chain duty?


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## lockdoc (Oct 1, 2014)

I would say so, although I've never had any problems with my sse05. I've carried it daily on my keys hanging from my belt. The ti is really nice, and super shiny. It's definitely going to take a beating, going to have to wrap it in cord soon!


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi gunga, I don't think you should worry about the hole for the key ring. Other than some here who are slightly out of luck, I hardly see any other complains of the hole giving up in daily use. My E05SS has been doing great on my keychain since day one and I use it daily. Can't wait for both my E99Ti to arrive. Custom engraving will have to wait.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 2, 2014)

lockdoc said:


> I would say so, although I've never had any problems with my sse05. I've carried it daily on my keys hanging from my belt. The ti is really nice, and super shiny. It's definitely going to take a beating, going to have to wrap it in cord soon!


Don't mind me asking. Why do you have to wrap it up? For traction? Or was it to prevent the light from being scratched up? My E05SS hasn't suffered a single scratch when carried on my keychain. Actually I wanted it to wear so it will have what we call character marks.


----------



## lockdoc (Oct 2, 2014)

The head of the SS E05 looked a little odd to me so I wrapped it, then I had to wrap the body to match. I didn't realize it would make such a difference with one handed use! Going to wrap the titanium one now because it makes such a difference, it's going to be a user!


----------



## lockdoc (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## easilyled (Oct 2, 2014)

lockdoc said:


>



The hole looks just as close to the edge as the SS version with just a very narrow strip of Ti covering it. I don't understand why the margins have to be so fine. Seems totally unnecessary to me and frankly puts me off buying it whereas if it wasn't for this, it would be a dead cert on my shopping list.


----------



## lockdoc (Oct 2, 2014)

I remember people bringing up the same concern back in the day with the old AAA arc, and that was aluminum. I've carried the steel for months and haven't had a single problem. I'll try and get a micrometer reading of the thickness later.


----------



## gunga (Oct 2, 2014)

Cool. Graet feedback, thanks. This does interest me...


----------



## whtwalker (Oct 2, 2014)

Just got mine yesterday. It is noticeably lighter than my e05ss.


----------



## gunga (Oct 2, 2014)

How's the knurling?


----------



## whtwalker (Oct 2, 2014)

Same as the e05ss, but the knurling on the e99 is more towards the head of the light. 


gunga said:


> How's the knurling?


----------



## gunga (Oct 2, 2014)

Ah okay. Thanks interesting. 



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## easilyled (Oct 2, 2014)

lockdoc said:


> I remember people bringing up the same concern back in the day with the old AAA arc, and that was aluminum. I've carried the steel for months and haven't had a single problem. I'll try and get a micrometer reading of the thickness later.



Obviously I hope there will never be a problem for your sake and for mine. 

However, having carried the light for a few months without a problem doesn't really remove my doubts, since it should be able to last for years or decades even. Furthermore, if there ever is a problem, it will be a catastrophic problem from point of view of the thin ridge collapsing and either the loss of the light or the inability for it to be used on a keychain again.

I have already read posts reporting this happening on one or two occasions for the SS version and frankly this is one or two occasions too many since its compeletly avoidable.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Oct 6, 2014)

Can somebody post some pics of the E99Ti and the E05SS side by side, bezel down on a table?
Just got the EO5SS today, now I need a reason to get the E99Ti.
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 8, 2014)

GordoJones88 said:


> Can somebody post some pics of the E99Ti and the E05SS side by side, bezel down on a table?
> Just got the EO5SS today, now I need a reason to get the E99Ti.
> Thanks a bunch.




The Fenix has just arrived but the sun is already down here, good for the flashlight but not for taking pics of a chromed item.

This is the best I could do for now:







Please advise if you want more pics.

The only reason I could find to add an E99Ti to my collection was that it's nice to have a new flashlight ...


----------



## gunga (Oct 8, 2014)

So, do you like it? Is it worth getting?


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 8, 2014)

The 99Ti is lighter than the 05SS (30 grams with battery VS 40 grams), mine has a noticeably warmer tint, the hotspot is wider and the output slightly higher.

There is no real reason to have both except that as I said and as you well know it is always nice to buy new lights, test them, play with them, compare them with others, etc.

So I am surely going to add this one to my huge 1 x AAA rotation (the light I wear hanging from my neck, the main EDC is a 1 x 123 in my hip pocket) and use it everyday. I doubt that a 10 grams difference is really noticeable but racing vehicles teach us that you have to save 10 grams here and 10 grams there to obtain good results, so why not?


----------



## gunga (Oct 8, 2014)

How's the overall quality? Knurling? Threads? I don't know what you mean about collecting lights. 




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## GordoJones88 (Oct 8, 2014)

Kilovolt said:


> I doubt that a 10 grams difference is really noticeable but racing vehicles teach us that you have to save 10 grams here and 10 grams there to obtain good results, so why not?




Okay this has answered my question.
I now have a good reason to buy the E99TI.
It will make me faster.


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 8, 2014)

gunga said:


> How's the overall quality? Knurling? Threads? I don't know what you mean about collecting lights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Finish is really excellent with the threads smooth as butter. Knurling offers enough grip for one-handed operation.

BTW what gave you the idea I am 'collecting' lights? The fact is that I live in a quite dark place ...


----------



## radiopej (Oct 10, 2014)

So exciiiited.


----------



## jruser (Oct 11, 2014)

Does the E99 have a lens on it? What about the E05 SS. I have seen some thing that confused me...


----------



## gunga (Oct 11, 2014)

The Stainless has no lens. Just the plastic optic. I think the ti is the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## jruser (Oct 11, 2014)

What does plastic optic refer to? Reflector? I guess I'm not understanding the terminology.


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 12, 2014)

@Gunga: the two look identical to me

@jruser: this light has no reflector but just a plastic conical lens that concentrates the beam









this is known as a TIR (Total Internal Reflection) lens and if you search the forum you will find a lot of info


----------



## mebeno (Oct 12, 2014)

I received my E99 Ti today from Fenix Outfitters for $44.95 without engraving. I had initially settled on the E05SS following much research before stumbling upto the E99 Ti. This is to be my EDC flashlight, however, now that I've received it I'm hesitant to chuck it on my keychain where it will get all scratched >.<! It's really well built and feel very bright on the highest setting (supposedly 100lm), although I've yet to test it at night. There's a slight gritty feeling when first screwing it together which goes away after a few twists and it comes together smoothly. Definitely a recommended purchase while they're available. I might get an engraved one for my Dad for Christmas. I will use it as my EDC but will probably wrap it like lockdoc to preserve it's pristiness a little longer.


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

The engraved models are now being shipped - get them pics up - let's see what you got laserd!


----------



## cybersoga (Oct 15, 2014)

Mine arrived today, the threads are extremely gritty. Its much harder to turn on and off than my E05. 

*edit* applied some silicone grease, seems a lot better now, but still nowhere as smooth as the steel E05. I much prefer the tint on the T99Ti though.


----------



## whtwalker (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree that the treads are really gritty, even applying silicone grease. I originally ordered two, but returned one. I was using the e99 for a couple of weeks, but went back to my e05ss. It is way smoother and easier to twist. I also like the tint of the e99 over the e05ss. My e99 is now my backup. 


cybersoga said:


> Mine arrived today, the threads are extremely gritty. Its much harder to turn on and off than my E05.
> 
> *edit* applied some silicone grease, seems a lot better now, but still nowhere as smooth as the steel E05. I much prefer the tint on the T99Ti though.


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 16, 2014)

I can't complain at all about the threads of my 99Ti. After applying some silicone grease they are as smooth as the ones of the E05ss (also greased)


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

Operation very smooth - no lube or messing needed


----------



## kj2 (Oct 17, 2014)

So I ask a employee from Fenix how much there are made.. Ehh limited edition .. Answer: .. 8000 pcs. Not that limited IMO.


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 17, 2014)

kj2 said:


> So I ask a employee from Fenix how much there are made.. Ehh limited edition .. Answer: .. 8000 pcs. Not that limited IMO.




Limited in their idea might be a single production batch which will not be repeated. 

Besides 8,000 lights divided by the number of countries where they sell them is probably a small number for each country.


----------



## Jimbo75 (Oct 23, 2014)

Received my E99Ti a couple of days ago and thought I would post my opinion of it. It has a wonderful neutral tint that is clear...yes clear!...let me explain, my stainless version has a nice neutral hot spot with slightly purple spill(still nice) but wasn't clear, best I could describe it would be to say it looked like I was using it in a fog. The Ti's emitted light is clear and lights up everything with sharp details, not sure if it's the tint or the lens but it's very nice none the less(I would love it if someone could explain this foggy phenomenon).

The modes are what the stainless version should have been, a lower low, same great medium and similar high(I can't actually notice any difference) essentially the same brightness levels as the LD01 only in the correct order...:nana: L-M-H.

The head knurling is where it should have been on the stainless version and is a vast improvement with slippery fingers.

For those that are concerned with the key ring hole placement on the stainless version, I'm afraid it is exactly the same on the Ti.

Whilst the Ti is noticeably lighter, if Fenix was to make the Ti version in super smooth stainless I would feel I had the best version available, now if only they were producing the AL version with the low low.....


----------



## Solstice (Oct 23, 2014)

Just got my engraved E99 Ti. Replacing a 4sevens Atom for keychain duty. This has been the first light I've gotten in quite a while and the initial impressions are positive. Compared to the Atom, its a noticeably bigger light (still quite small enough for a keychain) but weighs only 0.17 oz more. In my opinion, the size difference is quite worth the trade off in functionality. Don't get me wrong, the 4sevens Atom is a great light; super small with a robust build, but it has a washed out flood beam that really only excels for up close use. If you are a recovering flashaholic and only have one light on you (Gasp!) the E99 would be a better way to go since the beam has a good balance of throw and spill, the brightness levels are very well spaced, and it gets a lot brighter if necessary. I could see using low 90% of the time on the E99, whereas the Atom's low was really only good in total darkness. Also in terms of efficiency, the mid level of the E99 far outlasts the "high" of the Atom and it's actually a little brighter. 
I've never had a Ti light before and to be honest, I've never seen Ti that looks like this despite having lots of Ti other stuff. The metal is usually a more matte gunmetal grey, while this alloy is bright and shiny. I don't mind if the light gets scratched, still better than anodization wearing off. Threads are good if not great, but I lubed them and they feel fine to me. I do have some concerns about the keychain hole wearing through (part of the reason I moved away from aluminum lights for keychain use) but only time will tell. I'm glad I got in on the $1 engraving before it was gone (just my name and phone # in case I lose the light and a good samaritan finds it, maybe I should have been more creative and put something inspirational . Recommended.


----------



## Jeffg330 (Oct 23, 2014)

Well I'm dissapointed, the good folks at usps show my engraved light delivered yesterday. Unfortunately it was not delivered to my mailbox. I filed a claim but doubt I'll see my light. I'll be lucky to get my money back


----------



## Jeffg330 (Oct 30, 2014)

The USPS found my engraved light after 8 days MIA. My threads are smooth as butter, no lube needed. 

Has as anyone who's been carrying this for a few weeks see any scratches yet? I want to stick this thing on my keychain and was wondering how they held up. Never had a Ti light before


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 30, 2014)

I received both of mine and both has a slightly greenish tint to it. Somehow my E05SS has got a nicer tint. Not a big issue for me but just kind of surprised at the difference in tint. I would have thought that Fenix would be using the same tint on all their XP-G2.


----------



## magellan (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Your post reminded me that I wanted one so I just bought two from EdisonBright on eBay, one for me and one for a gift.


----------



## magellan (Oct 31, 2014)

Jeffg330 said:


> The USPS found my engraved light after 8 days MIA. My threads are smooth as butter, no lube needed.
> 
> Has as anyone who's been carrying this for a few weeks see any scratches yet? I want to stick this thing on my keychain and was wondering how they held up. Never had a Ti light before



Titanium will scratch but also is easily filed and polished back to like new. The main attraction of Ti for me is that I like stainless steel but it's substantially heavier than titanium although the Ti is more expensive. I also prefer shiny lights to black anodized Al in case I drop it on the ground or in the grass on a dark, moonless night.

Youre going to like Ti. Some flashoholics (like me) do tend to focus on it. I usually buy whatever limited edition in a small light gets offered by a major maker.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 31, 2014)

magellan said:


> Titanium will scratch but also is easily filed and polished back to like new. The main attraction of Ti for me is that I like stainless steel but it's substantially heavier than titanium although the Ti is more expensive. I also prefer shiny lights to black anodized Al in case I drop it on the ground or in the grass on a dark, moonless night.
> 
> Youre going to like Ti. Some flashoholics (like me) do tend to focus on it. I usually buy whatever limited edition in a small light gets offered by a major maker.


I tried my unscientific comparison last night just holding them in my hands and I can hardly tell the difference in weight between the E05SS and the E99Ti. The SS is a tad heavier but that's about it. I think for keychain carry I would still opt for the SS any time, but then I am not one who care too much about scratches on my lights.


----------



## tjh (Nov 4, 2014)

Mine arrived the other day - I got my email address engraved on it and it looks so clear and easy to read! Excellent engraving, I'm very impressed.

It's going on my keychain. It'll probably get stratched up, but part of the reason for getting my email address engraved was that, if i do drop/lose my keys I have a slightly increased chance of getting them back!

It's a great light. The only other Fenix lights I have are the LD41 (520 version) and a few E05 original versions (on/off only, no levels)

Very happy with my purchase!


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2014)

Cool. The walls must not be so thick as to make a difference between SS and Ti. I have a couple of CR2 lights where the difference in weight between aluminum and SS is dramatic, such as my Peak Volcans HAIII and SS. But the Volcan is a bigger light than most in the CR2 format so that might account for the difference.



pjandyho said:


> I tried my unscientific comparison last night just holding them in my hands and I can hardly tell the difference in weight between the E05SS and the E99Ti. The SS is a tad heavier but that's about it. I think for keychain carry I would still opt for the SS any time, but then I am not one who care too much about scratches on my lights.


----------



## HighLight (Nov 13, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> I don't think high will measure 100 lumens as claimed, but it's ok. High steps down to medium after 3min, that's quite a drop but ok for this small keychain light. All modes are brighter on the recent rev 3 Cu Maratac, but the beam is nicer on the E99 i think. ... Now where is a new titanium LD01; it will be christmas soon?



So this is the same as the new E05 2014, it steps down from high after 3 minutes? I'm not sure I would like that. I know I'm after using my LD01 in high mode for more then 3 minutes many times.


----------



## tjh (Nov 13, 2014)

HighLight said:


> So this is the same as the new E05 2014, it steps down from high after 3 minutes? I'm not sure I would like that. I know I'm after using my LD01 in high mode for more then 3 minutes many times.



Yes, it steps down after ~3 minutes. You can turn it back up again with one quick off/on. If you do this 3-4 times it gets very warm in the hand.

It doesn't bother me, given that it's more of an EDC type thing. Depending on your requirements though, I can see it could get quite annoying quickly. Given that it's only rated to run for ~50 minutes on HIGH anyway, I personally don't think this is the right torch if you require 100 lumens on an ongoing basis.


----------



## magicstone12 (Nov 23, 2014)

tjh said:


> Yes, it steps down after ~3 minutes. You can turn it back up again with one quick off/on. If you do this 3-4 times it gets very warm in the hand.
> 
> It doesn't bother me, given that it's more of an EDC type thing. Depending on your requirements though, I can see it could get quite annoying quickly. Given that it's only rated to run for ~50 minutes on HIGH anyway, I personally don't think this is the right torch if you require 100 lumens on an ongoing basis.



For daily use at home,I personly think the second brightness level,27 lumens is enough,you could easily find the key hole,don't recommend to use the high mode.


----------



## squaat (Nov 25, 2014)

Just picked up mine. Threads are a little gritty, but it is a very nice light. It will be attempting to replace my revo ss as my edc.

This is my first TIR light, I like it so far but haven't had time to do a real comparison yet.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 26, 2014)

Just got mine today and its a nice looking light. I would have to agree with squaat that the threads feel a tad bit gritty. I just hope it does not get worse with continued use but I lubed the threads well with nyogel. I bought it to replace my aging LOD CE that is 7 years old but still works great! The beam is really nice and not too spotty or floody. Going to use energizer lithiums in mine.


----------



## sandalian (Dec 12, 2014)

Just arrived yesterday, my first ever Ti flashlight..







Here are its specs taken from their product page:


LED Type: Cree XP-E2Max Output: 100 LumensMax Runtime: 30 HoursBrightness Level: 3 (L: 4, M: 27, H: 100)Switch Type: Twist switchBattery: 1 x AAADimensions: 66.5mm (Length) x 15mm (Diameter)Weight: 18 grams

It came in a classy, black faux leather box, together with manual book, warranty card, spare o-ring, o clip, and an alkaline battery. They also offered me to engrave any word/initial on it and I asked “LumenZilla” to be engraved there.






The thread was dry, non lubricated. It was not a big deal because I can easily applied some silicon grease then I able to operate this E99 smoothly with just one hand.

Its bottom is flat, make it possible to put it tail-stands on table or any flat surface.






Powered by CREE XP-E2, it uses a TIR optic to produce “throw” light. With decent knurling on its head, twisting for mode changing is an easy task.






The light always start in low (4 lumens). To change its mode, twist left to turn it of and twist right again within 2 seconds and it will enter medium brightness level (27 lumens). Do it again to enter high mode that will produce brightness up to 100 lumens.






And here’s its “internal” look. I think it has reverse polarity protection to avoid user insert battery upside-down accidentally.






I haven’t take any beamshot pictures as you may expected, so I’ll update this post with more detailed measurement/test.


----------



## Grijon (Dec 12, 2014)

^Great post, sandalian!

This is my first titanium light, too, and the E05SS is my first stainless steel; I put them on my wife's and my keychains, respectively. Seriously super-pleased with them!


----------



## Teobaldo (Dec 12, 2014)

This new model looks very interesting. I almost bought make a couple of months, but I did not (too many flashlights). The distribution of modes do not like much, but it does not seem too important.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## torchflux (Dec 13, 2014)

thanks for all the user comments and reviews.

RE: Ti thread grittiness for this model, most people here generally seem to be saying either -
1) _it was perfect out of the box, smooth as butter_
2) _not great, but with some lube it worked fine_

I like my new standard E05 (blue) and E05SSvn enough to grab another of the series to have around. Anything that ought to stop me from picking up an E99 Ti?


----------



## jkingrph (Dec 13, 2014)

I grabbed two, one engraved with my initials the other with my wife's. Threads are smooth, but I lubed them anyway. Action is very smooth, light output good. I expect them to be scratched and dulled after a while, but they are for carry not to look at in a box.


----------



## hammerknocker (Dec 13, 2014)

Mine has gritty threads. I've put some Nyogel on it but it is still very hard to twist compared to my E01 and E05

On the positive side, the light itself looks great and I absolutely love the tint and mode spacing.


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 13, 2014)

Clean it a few times, and use nyogel each time. It gets better.


hammerknocker said:


> Mine has gritty threads. I've put some Nyogel on it but it is still very hard to twist compared to my E01 and E05
> 
> On the positive side, the light itself looks great and I absolutely love the tint and mode spacing.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 14, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> I don't think high will measure 100 lumens as claimed, but it's ok. High steps down to medium after 3min, that's quite a drop but ok for this small keychain light. All modes are brighter on the recent rev 3 Cu Maratac, but the beam is nicer on the E99 i think.



Meant to post this earlier - FWIW, my old reliable home made sphere tells me that that my E99 powers up at just a tad over 100 lumen. This is on the included battery that has 15-20 minutes of run time. The rest of the story? It drops off quickly after a few seconds. But who cares? This is a nice little light for the $$ - bright, runs on the ubiquitous AA cell, titanium, etc. And surprisingly, there's little grittiness to my threads - they seem almost "aluminum like".

Of course I'm not saying anything that hasn't already been said. My interest in lights has waned a bit of late - just use either an HDS or Haiku all the time - but this little light brought a bit of interest back for me. Thanks to Scout24 for pointing it out to me!


----------



## Toolboxkid (Dec 14, 2014)

Anybody tried dropping a li-ion in one of these?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kreisl (Dec 14, 2014)

run4jc said:


> And surprisingly, there's little grittiness to my threads - they seem almost "aluminum like".



Grittiness can be felt after removing the o-ring.
Remove o-ring, insert battery, screw head on, try to operate the light single-handed. Difficult. Gritty.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 14, 2014)

kreisl said:


> Grittiness can be felt after removing the o-ring.
> Remove o-ring, insert battery, screw head on, try to operate the light single-handed. Difficult. Gritty.



Nope. Not on mine. Been operating it one handed with no problem since I received it a few days ago. And I have arthritis in my hand - makes it tough to operate difficult twisties with one hand.

And although I have Krytox, Nano-oil and Nyogel at the ready, I haven't used anything. I suppose that I'm just lucky...


----------



## kj2 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## magellan (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice light. Like some others I bought two, one for myself and one as a gift. I'm fine with AAA lights although I usually carry one of my RCR2 lights.


----------



## smokinbasser (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll toss out one more point I like about the E99Ti. It doesn't have a freakin strobe mode with SOS and all the other strobe variations!!


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 14, 2014)

All the discussion about gritty titanium threads is really galling.


----------



## kreisl (Dec 14, 2014)

run4jc said:


> Been operating it one handed with no problem since I received it a few days ago.



Did you remove the o-ring?


----------



## run4jc (Dec 14, 2014)

Yup. Not gritty.



kreisl said:


> Did you remove the o-ring?


----------



## scout24 (Dec 14, 2014)

Got mine today, was in yesterday's mail. A touch of grit, not super smooth, but it'll break in. Hell, anyone remember breaking in McG Ti threads???  One handed mode change no problem. Nice beam, straight into the pocket as backup. Looking forward to using it!


----------



## Grijon (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm another in the smooth-threads camp; mine are indeed "aluminum like" straight out of the box, without any lube or breaking in. Woot!


----------



## kreisl (Dec 15, 2014)

run4jc said:


> Yup.


Okok. Some of you got lucky 

Thanks for the nfo.


----------



## gteague (Dec 15, 2014)

picked one of these up via amazon for about $35 with my free shipping. i wanted a tiny light that could ride in my pocket next to my lamy pico pen or around my neck with my swisskey tool. 

i detest twisty lights and avoid them like the plague, but i've had a fenix before (a 1xcr123 one) and it wasn't too bad because it was so tiny you could (barely) do the twist with one hand if your fingers were dry. and this one was much smaller than even that fenix model.

i put a lithium in it (wonder why the guide recommends the 1.2v nimh cells over 1.5v alkaline or lithiums?) and it weighs just over 26g with the supplied split ring on it.

the twist movement was just about perfect to my taste with no gritty feel, but i still added a very thin layer of thread grease which didn't make much obvious difference although the head slides over the o-ring more easily. the low mode is very low (perfect for small room light over the long haul) and it tailstands even with the split ring mounted--a definite plus. if you need the medium setting though (which i'd think you would most of the time) it's a pain to have to twist back and forth and then twist again, but i knew that coming in. the high mode is not very high to my eyes on a quick room-light test, but then again i have very high lumen flashlights and may be spoiled.

i didn't get any engraving since i knew i was going to treat this one very badly and it will be banging against everything no matter how it's carried. but as the pictures show, it's a very handsome product that, with the faux-croc case, would make a great gift. mine came with the battery shown in a slot next to the light plus a couple of extras in shrink wrap which i didn't expect. i put all 3 aside for other use though as i think this featherweight light cries for lightweight lithium cells.

i'm pretty pleased with this purchase as it wasn't that expensive for what it is and hopefully i'll get some years of service from it.

/guy


----------



## gteague (Dec 15, 2014)

Toolboxkid said:


> Anybody tried dropping a li-ion in one of these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



works fine, yes. the included guide says lithiums are one of the recommended cells.

/guy


----------



## run4jc (Dec 15, 2014)

gteague said:


> picked one of these up via amazon for about $35 with my free shipping. i wanted a tiny light that could ride in my pocket next to my lamy pico pen or around my neck with my swisskey tool.
> 
> i detest twisty lights and avoid them like the plague, but i've had a fenix before (a 1xcr123 one) and it wasn't too bad because it was so tiny you could (barely) do the twist with one hand if your fingers were dry. and this one was much smaller than even that fenix model.
> 
> ...



gteague - I agree 100% with everything you say - including where I bought mine, my feeling about twisties - the whole deal. I love that this little guy fits in the watch pocket of my jeans and is barely noticeable in the pocket of my dress pants. And as I posted earlier, it is giving an honest 100 lumen at turn on with a standard alkaline battery. Drops quickly after turn on, but stays above 90 lumen. Home run for $35

Great post, gteague


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 15, 2014)

Toolboxkid said:


> Anybody tried dropping a li-ion in one of these?






gteague said:


> works fine, yes. the included guide says lithiums are one of the recommended cells.




Lithium-Ion and Lithium are completely different types of batteries.


----------



## Toolboxkid (Dec 15, 2014)

GordoJones88 said:


> Lithium-Ion and Lithium are completely different types of batteries.



I was referring to the 3.7v variety. I put them in my nitecore t5s and it's wonderful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 15, 2014)

Toolboxkid said:


> I was referring to the 3.7v variety. I put them in my nitecore t5s and it's wonderful.



It wasn't directed at you. 
GT is a little mixed up.

NiMH is "recommended".
Lithium is "useable".
Li-ion & LiFePo is "banned". 

"Please do not use banned batteries as it will cause damage to the flashlight."


----------



## Toolboxkid (Dec 15, 2014)

GordoJones88 said:


> It wasn't directed at you.
> GT is a little mixed up.
> 
> NiMH is "recommended".
> ...



I know, but I have always used "banned" batteries with great success. I always monitor the heat buildup and turn down or off if it gets too hot. Personally been running for almost a year in t5s, and microstream without a single problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## radiopej (Dec 18, 2014)

Gritty threads, but such an amazing, beautiful flashlight.


----------



## bright star (Dec 18, 2014)

Seems like a nice light to give as a gift 4 a non flashaholic


----------



## radiopej (Dec 20, 2014)

So has anybody confirmed whether a 10440 lithium ion works in this light yet? There seems to be some confusion.


----------



## fenix1 (Dec 22, 2014)

radiopej said:


> So has anybody confirmed whether a 10440 lithium ion works in this light yet? There seems to be some confusion.



Hi radiopej,Fenix E99 Ti does not support 10440 battery


----------



## radiopej (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## lunas (Dec 22, 2014)

mine arrives tomorrow and i'm thinking about anodizing it... Dark blue I will probably hang it from the hole and put the full light assembled into the borax bath should i put tape over the lens to protect it?


----------



## Toolboxkid (Dec 22, 2014)

fenix1 said:


> Hi radiopej,Fenix E99 Ti does not support 10440 battery



Has it been attempted? Or is this just based off manufactures recommendations?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## lunas (Dec 22, 2014)

i have herd tales of it poofing the light... the spec sheet says 3v is the max it can stand...


----------



## subwoofer (Dec 22, 2014)

I've just received an E99 Ti, and am surprised at Fenix.

Every aluminium light of theirs that I have ever handled has had flawless in machining, the E99 Ti does not.

The knurling is good, the threads not too gritty when unlubricated, but the flat for the engraving is not flat, the lanyard ring hole is so close to the edge there is only a wafer of material over the split ring. One of the side grooves is wonky. For a 'presentation' light this is a disappointment.

I'll post a couple of photos when I get a chance.


----------



## Toolboxkid (Dec 22, 2014)

So many bad comments on this little light. And it will not hold a li-ion. Maybe the e05ss vn is better for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## subwoofer (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok so the photos of the E99 Ti

Lanyard hole is a bit close to the edge








The two slots with the straight one at the top then the not so good one










The flat for the engraving has two facets rather than one. This was a little difficult to pick up in the photos but hopefully you can see the line going across near the bottom of the text.






And a bit closer. If you look at the line where the flat touches the knurling you can also see it is not straight.






Now of course I'm being picky, as I suspect many people wouldn't even notice. But I have a critical eye and these flaws are a pity on what would otherwise be a great light.

I like the always on Low first, the neutral output (almost warm) the beam profile, the size and shape, the engraving and the Ti


----------



## subwoofer (Dec 22, 2014)

The main reason for the slight moan and photos was to ask if anyone else had similar finish issues?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 22, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> The main reason for the slight moan and photos was to ask if anyone else had similar finish issues?



Have two of them, and both are nicely finished. On one the threads aren't that smooth, other one is perfect


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 22, 2014)

Titanium is so hard to work with. Still a decent little light.


----------



## MichiganMan (Dec 22, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> The main reason for the slight moan and photos was to ask if anyone else had similar finish issues?



I ordered five of these, four as gifts, one to carry. All five had varying degrees of slightly gritty threads. Super Lube and Krytox each were equally effective at improving the movement, but its definitely not silicone lubed aluminum. Examining the one I chose for myself (the others are packed away) I see that one of the side grooves is indeed not _perfectly_ aligned with the knurling. Its straight though, yours looks slightly curved almost... In any event, I wouldn't have noticed my groove alignment anomaly without super close examination, so thank you for totally ruining my formally favorite new light for me.  

Mine also has the close to the edge lanyard hole. I'm hoping the titanium is up to the task. I had a Fenix PD10 lanyard hole give way on a keychain but then the keychain was regularly pulling open metal doors as I gripped it (bad habit) and the larger PD10 probably caught more of my grip. I drilled a new hole in it with a Dremel, I don't think I want to try it with titanium. 

Neither flat on my e99 has the facet issue yours does. 

If I was designing it I would probably want the lanyard hole more reinforced, but I'm not qualified to say that titanium (this particular alloy) isn't up to the task of standard keychain level stress. I also might have chosen a different optic material. As to the QC, the flaws, as you said, are there but are not ones that jump out. Like you I also really like the light's mode design, tint, body design and beam profile. 

As I said, besides choosing my current EDC, I'm also giving these as gifts, so in a perfect world I could get a 'presentation' light with all the LED characteristics I want at a reasonable price. In this case however I put priority on a light with good mode design, a not too bright Low, an impressively high High (both in preference to the also nice E05) and nifty, gee-whiz god-metal for under $50 shipped. All in all, I'm pretty happy with the purchase.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 23, 2014)

I have only one...but I don't seem to have any of the issues you describe - plus my threads are mostly smooth. I operate mine one handed without a problem.

Just lucky I suppose.




subwoofer said:


> The main reason for the slight moan and photos was to ask if anyone else had similar finish issues?


----------



## scout24 (Dec 23, 2014)

As far as the concern about the split ring hole, someone expressed concern over the small amount of titanium around the hole on a Spy 007 in one of Data's threads. Worried that a steel ring would wear through. Dave said not to worry, the Ti was harder than the splitring... And the 007 is a much heavier light than the E99. As to finish, I'm going to be carrying mine with keys and change, so it'll be beat up in no time.  For the price, it's a great little ti light!


----------



## Grijon (Dec 23, 2014)

scout24 said:


> As far as the concern about the split ring hole, someone expressed concern over the small amount of titanium around the hole on a Spy 007 in one of Data's threads. Worried that a steel ring would wear through. Dave said not to worry, the Ti was harder than the splitring... And the 007 is a much heavier light than the E99. As to finish, I'm going to be carrying mine with keys and change, so it'll be beat up in no time.  For the price, it's a great little ti light!



Thank you for this information! I put an E99Ti on my wife's keychain and have silently been waiting for the day that the hole would give out and she'd feel bad for "losing" her light; you've put my worry to rest - thank you again!


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 23, 2014)

Is titanium harder or stainless steel harder? Because if it is stainless steel then we have a problem because already some have experienced breaking the keyring hole on the E05SS.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 23, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Is titanium harder or stainless steel harder? Because if it is stainless steel then we have a problem because already some have experienced breaking the keyring hole on the E05SS.



I would guess that grade II (CP) Ti is used for these lights and therefore most stainless steels would be harder than this.

It seems very unlikely that the more expensive and harder to machine Grade V Ti would be used for this mass manufactured and fairly budget price light.

I refrained from buying this light for the very reason about the splitring hole being bored so close to the edge. Quite unncecessarily risky in my opionion.


----------



## lunas (Dec 23, 2014)

alpha titanium 4 alloy or so they claim...

I just finished anodizing mine turned out great


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 23, 2014)

Photos please!


----------



## lunas (Dec 23, 2014)

It looks more purple at the tail cap than in my photo. And I did the quick and dirty method a spoon full of borax in a cup of water with 3 9v batteries in series negative is in a coil of aluminum wire going to bottom i used piece of aluminum wire as a hook for my positive side hung my light by the hole left it assembled then dipped and applied voltage.


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 24, 2014)

easilyled said:


> I would guess that grade II (CP) Ti is used for these lights and therefore most stainless steels would be harder than this.
> 
> It seems very unlikely that the more expensive and harder to machine Grade V Ti would be used for this mass manufactured and fairly budget price light.
> 
> I refrained from buying this light for the very reason about the splitring hole being bored so close to the edge. Quite unncecessarily risky in my opionion.


I share the same sentiments about the Ti grade. No way Fenix would use grade V for that price.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 24, 2014)

Sigh...  Some of you may remember the E01 torture test I did a few winters ago where I threw, ran over, froze, boiled, hammered on and otherwise pounded the crap out of that little light. Same tail design and visually about the same amount of material there... This light is still on my keychain, still works every time, and looks every bit as whooped as you'd imagine. I cannot fathom the amount of wear that would have to occur to get the aluminum attachment point to wear through, never mint the titanium. I'm going to take pics and post them later today or toorrow in this post... Absolute worst case scenario, I lose a light that cost me less than some dinners that I didn't enjoy. To all a happy holiday, and to all a good night! :santa:

First edit- Lunas, that looks sweet! Thanks for sharing your method.


----------



## Grijon (Dec 24, 2014)

scout24 said:


> Sigh...  Some of you may remember the E01 torture test I did a few winters ago where I threw, ran over, froze, boiled, hammered on and otherwise pounded the crap out of that little light. Same tail design and visually about the same amount of material there... This light is still on my keychain, still works every time, and looks every bit as whooped as you'd imagine. I cannot fathom the amount of wear that would have to occur to get the aluminum attachment point to wear through, never mint the titanium. I'm going to take pics and post them later today or toorrow in this post... Absolute worst case scenario, I lose a light that cost me less than some dinners that I didn't enjoy. To all a happy holiday, and to all a good night! :santa:



And again I thank you!

I'm going to go look up that test now!!!


----------



## run4jc (Dec 24, 2014)

scout24 said:


> Sigh...  Some of you may remember the E01 torture test I did a few winters ago where I threw, ran over, froze, boiled, hammered on and otherwise pounded the crap out of that little light. Same tail design and visually about the same amount of material there... This light is still on my keychain, still works every time, and looks every bit as whooped as you'd imagine. I cannot fathom the amount of wear that would have to occur to get the aluminum attachment point to wear through, never mint the titanium. I'm going to take pics and post them later today or toorrow in this post... Absolute worst case scenario, I lose a light that cost me less than some dinners that I didn't enjoy. To all a happy holiday, and to all a good night! :santa:
> 
> First edit- Lunas, that looks sweet! Thanks for sharing your method.



Jumping in and posting these for Greg - he's at work and can't post. I dunno - my gut says we are probably safe carrying our $36 light around on our key ring!

And MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!!


----------



## easilyled (Dec 24, 2014)

To my eyes, there's far more material covering the lanyard hole in the pictures of your old Fenix E01, Greg, especially compared to the picture posted by subwoofer in post #166 for this light where it looks wafer thin.


----------



## Grijon (Dec 24, 2014)

run4jc said:


> Jumping in and posting these for Greg - he's at work and can't post. I dunno - my gut says we are probably safe carrying our $36 light around on our key ring!
> 
> And MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!!



That is AWESOME.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Dec 24, 2014)

No body has posted beam shots yet????


----------



## scout24 (Dec 24, 2014)

Big thank you to Dan for taking time out of his day to post pics for me. I'm not home, so no camera/ photobucket, and can't for the life of me figure out how to post from my phone...  Daniel- I feel there may be some manufacturing variance, but still have faith in the titanium. I did come up with a quick workaround whereby I will never have to worry about the keyring issue. A presumptive advance thank you again to Dan for posting the next photo... . :devil:


----------



## run4jc (Dec 24, 2014)

scout24 said:


> Big thank you to Dan for taking time out of his day to post pics for me. I'm not home, so no camera/ photobucket, and can't for the life of me figure out how to post from my phone...  Daniel- I feel there may be some manufacturing variance, but still have faith in the titanium. I did come up with a quick workaround whereby I will never have to worry about the keyring issue. A presumptive advance thank you again to Dan for posting the next photo... . :devil:



And it is my pleasure to do so! I have to add comments that Greg shared with me, and I quote: "Lemme tell you how hard that Ti was to grind off, even keeping it cool with water"




Me want!


To add to this, with all due respect to everyone and everyone's opinion - and to Fenix - I am compelled to post this. I have no financial interest in Fenix - vested or otherwise - and I don't have any concern over whether anyone purchases an E99 or not. I bought one and think it's a great little pocket/backup light, and IMHO the issue with the split ring hole is a non issue. But that's just my opinion.

Here are 4 photos for your consideration - they compare the E01 and E99 side by side. The 4 photos give you just about every possible view and it looks to me - again, my opinion - that there might even be MORE material in the E99 than the E01. Neither of these lights has ever had a split ring attached.

We have collectively spent some energy wondering out loud if that small amount of ti will ever wear away and cause someone to lose their light. Hopefully not. Personally, I think you'd have to have a Dremel grinding attachment in use as your split ring to ever be able to wear through that ti....but that's just me. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!!


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice photo comparison!


----------



## lunas (Dec 25, 2014)

I am very happy with my first attempt at anodizing titanium. The light and the skull Keychain both had small spots where I guess bubbles formed and stuck. Or perhaps oil or dirt was stuck they were not a problem all I did was go back and hit it again with 27v the spots filed in with the same color as the surrounding coating. The light had several around the head and one big one in the groove. I did the big one a bit different by wrapping a wire around a wet q-tip then touching the spot and the knurling where the color was off it changed to the right color instantly and the spots were gone.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 28, 2014)

lunas said:


> I am very happy with my first attempt at anodizing titanium. The light and the skull Keychain both had small spots where I guess bubbles formed and stuck. Or perhaps oil or dirt was stuck they were not a problem all I did was go back and hit it again with 27v the spots filed in with the same color as the surrounding coating. The light had several around the head and one big one in the groove. I did the big one a bit different by wrapping a wire around a wet q-tip then touching the spot and the knurling where the color was off it changed to the right color instantly and the spots were gone.



lunas, the anodizing is cool. Thanks for sharing all the details - I may try that some time.

Meanwhile, this thread has gone very quiet lately. :thinking:


----------



## scout24 (Dec 29, 2014)

Self- anodizing is next on my list now that mine's a bit shorter, and thanks to Lunas's posts. Just want to read up a bit more on the process.


----------



## fenix1 (Dec 30, 2014)

scout24 said:


> Sigh...  Some of you may remember the E01 torture test I did a few winters ago where I threw, ran over, froze, boiled, hammered on and otherwise pounded the crap out of that little light. Same tail design and visually about the same amount of material there... This light is still on my keychain, still works every time, and looks every bit as whooped as you'd imagine. I cannot fathom the amount of wear that would have to occur to get the aluminum attachment point to wear through, never mint the titanium. I'm going to take pics and post them later today or toorrow in this post... Absolute worst case scenario, I lose a light that cost me less than some dinners that I didn't enjoy. To all a happy holiday, and to all a good night! :santa:
> 
> First edit- Lunas, that looks sweet! Thanks for sharing your method.



Hi scout24,could you share the link of the test?Thank you.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 30, 2014)

fenix1 said:


> Hi scout24,could you share the link of the test?Thank you.



Here's a link to Scout24's post - but the photos have been removed. I know that Greg will be looking in on this thread from time to time and will comment.


----------



## fenix1 (Jan 5, 2015)

run4jc said:


> Here's a link to Scout24's post - but the photos have been removed. I know that Greg will be looking in on this thread from time to time and will comment.



Hi run4jc,thanks for your help


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Just received my E99ti. Very nice little light and may get some keychain time. I am alarmed at how little metal is left where they bored the split-ring hole; my example has substantially less than that shown by run4jc. I may drill my own in one of the other tail parts.


----------



## Benjamin227 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi there, 

Longtime lurker/first-time poster (finally have something to add to the discussion, rather than just things to learn!) 

Just wanted to add a tidbit I don't think has been mentioned in this thread already--for those who may be considering the E99Ti (and/or the 2014 E05), if you are replacing an LD01 and are fond (like me) of using a Chapstick cap as a diffuser, good news--the cheap-and-easy-to-obtain Chapstick cap will work great on the E99/newE05, too. :thumbsup: NB--not sure this is true w/the SSE05, which does have a somewhat different head/bezel shape from the E99/2014E05Aluminum. Perhaps a SSE05 owner can chime in on that.

Very happy with the E99 as my new EDC. Great to have my EDC light start on low (rather than mid as on my LD01.) The smaller size is nice, too. Don't mind the slight increase in weight at all.

Oh, and the LD01's clip fits great for those wondering about that.

Will try to post a photo when I get the chance.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Jan 12, 2015)

Benjamin227 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Longtime lurker/first-time poster (finally have something to add to the discussion, rather than just things to learn!)
> 
> ...



The chapstick diffuser does in fact work on the e05ss also!


----------



## scout24 (Jan 26, 2015)

Bump.  Still liking the E99. Any other thoughts?


----------



## tjc5911 (Jan 26, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Bump.  Still liking the E99. Any other thoughts?



Love it too. I haven't been keeping up with this thread but I'm surprised to see the concern about the key ring material. I've had mine on for awhile now and upon close inspection, seems there is no discernible wear. To me it looks like it would take an incredibly long time for the hole to wear through. Anyhow, love the little light. It has just the right amount of resistance - never twists on accidentally and can be easily manipulated with one hand.


----------



## KuanR (Jan 26, 2015)

I just picked up one of these because all my usual EDC lights are off at the spa. 

I like the modes, though low could be a tad lower. Mine has slightly gritty threads, but some TiTi Twister lube eliminated most of it.

The tint is a hair warmer than the E05SS. I would have bought the Thrunite Ti if it had better mode spacing over the E99.

When my other lights come back this will probably end up taking duty in my bug out bag or car glove box.


----------



## gunga (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm tempted to try one too...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## scout24 (Jan 26, 2015)

Definitely a solid little light. Liking my stubby version... :laughing:


----------



## Grijon (Jan 26, 2015)

"Mine" is on my wife's keychain and she is digging it.

I have the E05SS on my own keychain and I am digging it.

LOL!

And no discernible wear on the SS ring material, and both our lights' threads are fine without any lubing.


----------



## BigTzzy (Feb 25, 2015)

*My Fenix E99 TI Limited Edition review.*

I received the Fenix E99Ti via USPS on Tuesday 02/17/2015. Thank you Fenix Store for providing the flashlight for the giveaway and to thedoc007 for running the giveaway.

The gift box that the E99Ti comes in is wrapped in faux alligator. The top of the box is embossed in silver with “Fenix” and is slightly padded for a quality feel. The lid is spring hinged so as to stay open and shut securely. In the underside of the box lid is two ribbons mounted diagonally on the corners to hold the instruction sheet and warranty card securely. The base of the box contains hard foam covered with a nice black felt with two cut outs. In one cutout is the AAA battery and in the other is the E99Ti flashlight. Secured in the front edge of the flashlight cutout is a ribbon that is used to go under the E99Ti and the battery to ease the removal of the battery and E99Ti from the foam. The cutouts are designed to hold the flashlight and battery secure.

I was very impressed with the build quality of the box. It is more than adequate for securing and presenting the E99Ti flashlight.

The E99Ti's titanium finish is flawless and beautiful. The knurling is perfect and everyplace where there is no knurling the finish is polished to a mirror shine.

The etching on the E99Ti is beautiful and just as flawless as the titanium finish.

The E99Ti has 3 brightness modes. Low is four lumens, medium is twenty seven lumens and high is one hundred lumens.(manufacturer's claims, no testing done by me) Claimed run times are approximately thirty hours, four hours and fifty minutes respectively depending on what type of battery is used. 

I have carried the E99Ti for the last week everyday in my pocket. In the same pocket I carry misc change, my challenge coin, chapstick(medicated), a small bic lighter, a spare magazine for my Ruger LCP and my Boker Magnum switchblade. (clipped on the lip of the pocket.) The E99Ti has taken quite a beating as all my EDC flashlights do. The finish of the E99Ti has a few scratches on the mirrored parts that can be seen only when held in the light at the correct angle. I am very pleased with how well it is holding up so far.

The only drawback I can find with the E99Ti so far is that the lens comes out even with the end of the flashlight instead of being recessed. If the lens was recessed I think it would be less likely to get scratched. (My Fenix E12's lens is the same way and has become scratched due to this design)

Battery life with the AAA oneloop has been great. I have used the flashlight almost everyday in the past week for various short tasks and the battery is still going strong.

Thank you again to Fenix Store and thedoc007!


----------



## Grijon (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: My Fenix E99 TI Limited Edition review.*

Thank you for the mini-review and pics, BigTzzy!


----------



## LightWalker (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: My Fenix E99 TI Limited Edition review.*

Thank you for the review and congratulations on winning the light.


----------



## tjdean01 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: My Fenix E99 TI Limited Edition review.*

Just got the light. Not happy with the beam pattern. I knew that it was clear plastic that the light would be shining through but there is just too much spill, nearly 90 degrees of it. Is there an option to put a real reflector on this light?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: My Fenix E99 TI Limited Edition review.*

Nope.


----------

